# New Holland 8970



## cr960 (Jul 18, 2009)

Am looking at buying new holland 8970 fwa what should i look for and how reliable are they . Also what do they pull like as in how do they hang in there.


----------



## tsakirakos (Feb 20, 2008)

i have one...
it's quite a beast...


----------

